# Suggestion to the Moderators



## csrMark (Jul 14, 2007)

I notice on the main page, you have alot of resourceful info there on gear, etc.

How about a "sticky" in the forum or a spot within guitarscanada.com listing all the rehearsal studios in Canada.

I'm sure alot of people are looking for a half decent place to jam/rehearse. I know the place I got to is CRAP. The gear is crap, the place is dirty, etc. 

In the listing, maybe we can even have a "reviews" section for the members to comment on?

just a thought


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds fine to me, start thread in the Band forum and we will stick it for you.


----------

